# Best Sound Card for Room Eq Wizard



## wolfmanjack999 (Sep 23, 2012)

Howdy folks, I was just wondering what the best sound card would be to use with the REW program and a Behringer 1124P

Thanks

Wolf


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Wolf,
Welcome to HTS. I moved your Thread to the REW Subforum where I think you will get the best possible options.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There are quite a few choices, the meters/mics/soundcards forum has the best info on the options.


----------

